# etwas Rechnung tragen (case assignment)



## venkatkk

Nicht einmal der selbstgestellten Forderung, Zukunftsprobleme einer weithin ratlosen Öffentlichkeit in "allgemein verständlicher" Sprache bewußt zu machen, vermochten die Fachleute Rechnung zu tragen -- unklar blieb, ob sich die verwickelten Sachfragen einer durchsichtigen Darstellung entziehen oder ob es den Experten am Willen zu populärer Ausdrucksweise mangelte.

In the above sentence why is der used in “der selbstgestellten forderung”. Am guessing this is dativ.


----------



## elroy

_Die Fachleute vermochten nicht einmal der selbstgestellten Forderung Rechnung zu tragen._

"Etwas Rechnung tragen" takes dative case.


----------



## venkatkk

Elroy..thanks for the response..that’s very interesting. In fact it’s the first time i’ve come across a phrase that “takes” the dativ..like I know of verbs taking the dativ..but is this a common thing like can you cite examples of other such phrases that take the dativ similarly and is there some kind of formula by which these phrases can be identified like for example the rule - nouns ending in ung are usually feminine ..


----------



## berndf

venkatkk said:


> Elroy..thanks for the response..that’s very interesting. In fact it’s the first time i’ve come across a phrase that “takes” the dativ..like *I know of verbs taking the dativ*..but is this a common thing like can you cite examples of other such phrases that take the dativ similarly and is there some kind of formula by which these phrases can be identified like for example the rule - nouns ending in ung are usually feminine ..


_Etwas Rechnung tragen_ *is *a verb.


----------



## Kajjo

venkatkk said:


> is there some kind of formula


No, there are no such rules.



venkatkk said:


> like I know of verbs taking the dativ


"Tragen" is a verb and behaves regularly here.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> "Tragen" is a verb and behaves regularly here.


"etwas Rechnung tragen"

Konstruktion von "Er trägt der Forderung Rechnung."
tragen → Verb
Rechnung → Akkusativobjekt
der Forderung → Dativobjekt (Frage: _*Wem* oder was _trägt er Rechnung? - der Forderung )


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Frage: _*Wem* oder was _trägt er Rechnung? - der Forderung


That is an empty explanation. If he doesn't know that it is dative he also doesn't know that he has to ask _wem_.



JClaudeK said:


> tragen → Verb
> Rechnung → Akkusativobjekt


I would analyse _Rechnung tragen_ as a (phrasal) verb in its own right.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> I would analyse _Rechnung tragen_ as a (phrasal) verb in its own right.


It is, but (grammatically speaking) _Rechnung_ is "Accusative object".



berndf said:


> If he doesn't know that it is dative he also doesn't know that he has to ask _wem_.


I'm not asking him to ask the question, I'm explaining why this is dative - the question might help him to understand why.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> the question might help him to understand why.


It doesn't. If one doesn't know it is dative there is no way to know that the question requires _wem _et vice versa. You explained one unknown with another unknown that means exactly the same thing.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> I'm explaining why this is dative


 That’s like saying “Paris is the capital of France because France’s capital is Paris.”  It’s tautological.

It’s very striking how often even linguistically attuned native speakers suggest this “trick.”


----------



## Perseas

venkatkk said:


> but is this a common thing like can you cite examples of other such phrases that take the dativ similarly and is there some kind of formula by which these phrases can be identified like for example the rule - nouns ending in ung are usually feminine ..


Here you can see a list of "Nomen-Verb-Verbindungen". Some take the dative (e.g. "*jemandem* Hilfe leisten = jemandem helfen), some take the accusative (e.g. *etwas* unter Kontrolle bringen = etwas kontrollieren) etc.
Liste: Nomen-Verb-Verbindungen | Level: A1 - C2


----------



## venkatkk

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> That’s like saying “Paris is the capital of France because France’s capital is Paris.”  It’s tautological.
> 
> It’s very striking how often even linguistically attuned native speakers suggest this “trick.”


Hi, you are right that asking "wem" and dative is tautological. But in building patterns it is not.
Memorizing using "Wem"-"dem"-pattern helps.
Especially "wem" has as well another pattern of form as of content.
The "wem" pattern uses other connotations, and so it helps to recognize connections even with new words.
The logic is not strict, but in many times it works.

I invent, for example, a new word:

tornen - you should decide whether it requires dative or accussative in case of:

Ich torne ihm?/ihn? Hilfe.


In case of Ich leiste ihm Hilfe, "Hilfe" has accussative form. Words with two accussatives are very seldom.

What form would you assume for "ihm/ihn"?

What would you assume in case "ich torne ihm?/ihn= um Hilfe? (here we have the pattern of analogy "Ich bitte ihn um Hilfe".

The pattern of "Um Hilfe bitten" blocks usually dativ for ihm/ihn.

Exception: Another pattern is: Ich lehre ihn Physik. (double accussative in standard language, but in southern regions it is also dativ+accussative in coll. language.
To remember: Coll. language is not an excuse for wrong standard language and not wrong language).

Wem leiste ich was? is a good pattern.




In the original question it is
Nicht einmal der selbstgestellten Forderung (wem/wen oder was?), Zukunftsprobleme (wen) einer weithin ratlosen Öffentlichkeit (wem) in "allgemein verständlicher" Sprache bewußt zu machen, vermochten die Fachleute (wer) Rechnung (wen oder was?) zu tragen

Nicht einmal der selbstgestellten Forderung (wem/wen oder was?) vermochten die Fachleute (*wer*) Rechnung (*wen oder was*?) zu tragen

Open is "wem".

xxx wen oder was zu tragen?

Only extremely seldom it is Wen with double accussative. If you don't know nothing, you would assume Dative here. and "Wem" helps to memorize (and recognize) it.

It is a question of symmetry.

---
I only know the example "lehren" as exception. For more than fifty years I used it with dativ. Now I know it should be accussative and use it contrary to my feeling. There are not any words behaving this way. I do not know actively another example.

---
When you consider the "wem-wen" patterns, the tautology vanishes.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> When you consider the "wem-wen" patterns, the tautology vanishes.



Danke, Hutschi, für Deine Unterstützung und Deine Erklärungen. Genau das meinte ich, und darauf zielt ja wohl auch kajjos _"Tragen"  behaves regularly here._ ab.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> If he doesn't know that it is dative he also doesn't know that he has to ask _wem_.


But the questioner did surmise that it is dative (''_Am guessing this is dativ_''), he just wanted to know why, and how it is constructed - in my opinion.
See also the thread title (''why is dative 'der' used...'').
As a non-native, I find that JCK's explanation in #6 is pretty helpful.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> When you consider the "wem-wen" patterns, the tautology vanishes.


Whether you call it _accusative-dative pattern_, _indirect-direct object pattern_ or _wen-wem pattern_ makes no difference. All three mean exactly the same thing. It is still tautological.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi bearded,
I think too that #6 is helpful. It follows the "wem - wen - pattern".
So if you accept this pattern, (as in #6) this is the reason.

(As I wrote, exceptions are rar.)

To memorize pattern following rules amplifies the rules and help to memorize.

---
Edit:
Hi Bernd, I do not fully understand this.
Where is the tautology?

"Wem" is used in another way than "wen". I do not see tautology here - if tautology is not trivial tautology. (Trivial tautology is, for example: A=B <-> A and B)


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> As a non-native, I find that JCK's explanation in #6 is pretty helpful.


Sure, his explanation with direct and indirect objects is fine (though we all agree that _Rechnung tragen_ is best analysed as a phrasal verb). My comment was only about the parenthesis.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Where is the tautology, Bernd?


Taking about _wen-wem_ instead of _accusative-dative _adds no information. If you now one you know the other. If you don't know one you don't know the other.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Sure, his explanation with direct and indirect objects is fine (though we all agree that _Rechnung tragen_ is best analysed as a phrasal verb). My comment was only about the parenthesis.


But what makes you think that the questioner could not recognise ''wem'' as a dative? He did interpret ''der'' as a dative after all (see title).. even if the whole sentence construction was not quite clear to him.
OK 'Rechnung tragen' is a phrasal verb (verbal phrase..?), but within that phrase 'Rechnung' is accusative, and since it is not preceded by an article, I find it helpful that its case should be explained to a non-native. Sorry, I don't want to sound polemical-


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Taking about _wen-wem_ instead of _accusative-dative _adds no information. If you now one you know the other. If you don't know one you don't know the other.


I see. The difference is to memorize it. For many people it is easier to memorize Wem-Wen than Dative-Accusative.
And as far as I understood -- Accussative was clear in the original question. If not, you are right.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> For many people it is easier to memorize Wem-Wen than Dative-Accusative.


That's what I experienced, too (as a _DaF_-teacher - and as a pupil in the German _Grundschule_). That's why ....


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> But what makes you think that the questioner could not recognise ''wem'' as a dative?


I don't understand the relevance of that question nor why you think I think he wouldn't. The explanation of *why* you use dative here elroy and I object to is that "it is dative because you ask _wem_". As _wem_ is dative this explanation amounts to "it is dative because it is dative". What is that supposed to explain?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> as a pupil in the German _Grundschule_


How would that be relevant? As a native German speaker you know the grammar of the German language already intuitively and you only need a mnemonic device how to remember the technical term "dative" but you don't need any help in knowing when to use what case.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> How would that be relevant?


I remember very well our schoolteacher teaching us to distinguish between the questions "Wem oder was .... ?"/ "Wen oder was ..." in grammar-lessons.
Even  native German speakers have to know how things work*, don't they?

*  und sei es auch nur, um Fremdsprachen  besser zu verstehen und leichter zu lernen.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> nor why you think I think he wouldn't


Because in #7 you have written ''If he doesn't know that it is dative'', and  you objected to the parenthesis. Now, he apparently did know  that 'der' is dative, therefore it was useful to show where the dative ('wem' in JCK's example)  should be placed and how it works. When JCK wrote ''Dativobjekt (wem?...der Forderung)'' he was addressing a person who did know what the dative case is, and only needed to learn its dependance on 'Rechnung tragen'. In my opinion, having written Dativobjekt and then 'wem' was no tautology... Sorry, I cannot agree with your #9.
 Compared to JCK's #6, Elroy's explanatory sentence  in #2 ( ''Etwas Rechnung tragen'' takes  dative case) was by far more _rätselhaft, _it seems to me.


----------



## Hutschi

Dativ – Wikipedia
Der Dativ ist _„der Kasus des statischen Zustands oder der Lagebezeichnung, des Besitzers und des Empfängers“.
Raw translation:
Dative is the state of  "a static state, a description of location, a description of owner and of receiver."_

I think in our case it is a kind of static state. Or it is dative of ownership. Ich trage ihm Rechnung ... "Ihm" is an owner in a certain sense. But this is fuzzy.

An heuristic and often working rule is: dative in German is the indirect object in English.

---

Edit:
PS:
There are different types of people.
Some learn more intuitively, others learn rule based.
The Wem-Wen-distinction helps people who learn intuitively by analogy. I am quite sure it is relevant. And it is often used.

Maybe for English speaking persons it is useful to know: there is the dative relict "whom" which is very similar to "wem". Unfortunately it is seldom used now.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> I remember very well our schoolteacher teaching us to distinguish between the questions "Wem oder was .... ?"/ "Wen oder was ..." in grammar-lessons.
> Even native German speakers have to know how things work*, don't they?


Of course they know. They only don't know how to call it. Grammar is nothing else than a formalisation of something native speakers do intuitively.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> In my opinion, having written Dativobjekt and then 'wem' was no tautology


As you said, he knows it is dative and it is safe to assume he knows that _wem_ is dative as well (because you can find it in any dictionary).

Then tell me what information that mentioning _wem_ added?


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Of course they know. They only don't know how to call it.


That's the point!  
For a child/ a learner, "wem-Frage" is more relevant than "Dativobjekt", IMHO.

So, das war's für mich hier in diesem Faden.....


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> That's the point!
> For a child/ a learner, "wem-Frage" is more relevant than "Dativobjekt", IMHO.


A native speaker knows how to ask before he encounteres the word "dative" for the first time.

For a learner it is the other way round: he can deduce that he has to ask _wem_ only from knowing that he asks for a dative object.

It is the same as for _qui_ or _que_ as relative pronouns in French. A native speaker does this intuitively. As a non-native speaker I have to reason (Do I refer to the subject or an object of the main clause?).


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Then tell me what information that mentioning _wem_ added?


1. the questioner knew that 'der' is dative (title: why is dative 'der' used..)
2. he evidently did not know that the dative referred to (depended on)  'Rechnung tragen'
3. in #6 it was explained to him that the dative depends on 'Rechnung tragen' (''Rechnung=Akkusativ, Forderung=Dativ'')
4. an example was given of how to use the construction ('wem..trägt er Rechnung?')
The sentence ''wem trägt er Rechnung?'' wasn't meant to ''add an information'' : it was just an example (I hope that I interpreted JCK's intention correctly).

Suppose I'm telling you for the first time that there is a phrase ''Etwas zustimmen'', and that in that phrase 'etwas' is dative case. Then for illustration I give you an example like ''deine*r *Meinung stimme ich nicht zu''.  Would you then object that the example does not add any information, or that it is tautologic because I already said there must be a dative..?


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> I remember very well our schoolteacher teaching us to distinguish between the questions "Wem oder was .... ?"/ "Wen oder was ..." in grammar-lessons.





elroy said:


> It’s very striking how often even linguistically attuned native speakers suggest this “trick.”


Well, yes, and I somewhat see both sides of the argument.

Firstly, the simple reason this "trick" is so often mentioned is that we all have been exposed to the trick over and over in our schools. Whether it really works or not, the "decide by asking the question"-trick comes immediately to mind.

On one hand I agree with Berndf and Elroy that it is actually tautological and I still vividly remember an argument I had with a teacher when I was about 10 years old: "If I don't know whether it is _dem _or _den_, I neither know whether to ask _wem_ or _wen_." So I full-heartedly agree with Berndf and Elroy that for learners who are really not sure which case a certain construction requires, the question will be in most cases entirely useless.

On the other hand nowadays I actually see the usefulness in some cases. Reducing an uncertainty to an easily distinguishable "wem" or "wen" helps in cases where the phrase in question does not give such easy "m" vs "n" suffixes. And that happens quite a lot in German declination. Asking yourself whether to use "wem" or "wen" is usually as intuitive as Berndf claims. This is not to decide about abstract concepts and grammar terms like dative or accusative, but about whether to decline it along -m or -n characteristic.



bearded said:


> 'Rechnung tragen' is a phrasal verb (verbal phrase..?)


Just as a side-note: Personally, I use the term "phrasal verb" only in English for "verb + preposition" with a meaning on its own. I wouldn't use it for German verbs that form fixed expressions with nouns. Usually, in German these expression are not that independent from their parts anyway.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Then for illustration I give you an example like ''deine*r *Meinung stimme ich nicht zu''. Would you then object that the example


It was not an example but an explanation:


JClaudeK said:


> I'm not asking him to ask the question, I'm explaining why this is dative - the question might help him to understand why.


And as an explanation it is tautological.


----------



## Hutschi

Bernd is right in this case, that it is tautological. In the beginning I was not sure.
It is tautological because it only uses formal rules of classical logic.
As tool, it is helpful.
I remember, in school when learning Russian it was helpful to use such questions. They have a case system with 6 cases.
Some ot them are similar to German, but two where very different. To me it was helpful to ask (in Russian, I ask in German here) Wer, wessen, wem, wen, mit was, and als was. This is, because the questions include more  than just logical content, they include also semantical content.

If it is possible to find the proper question using semantics, it is not tautologic. If you do not know the semantics causing the question, there is no semantics, and it becomes tautological.


1. What kind of reason for Dative can you give, when you fully avoid using (tautological) syntax questions?
2. Is there an especially helpful analogy English speaking people can use?
(in other words: is there a different explanation for people using a complete case system and for people without case system or with rudimental case system?

PS: I considered the Wem/wen/etc. questions as combination of syntax and semantics.


---


----------



## Perseas

Kajjo said:


> Just as a side-note: Personally, I use the term "phrasal verb" only in English for "verb + preposition" with a meaning on its own. I wouldn't use it for German verbs that form fixed expressions with nouns. Usually, in German these expression are not that independent from their parts anyway.


I agree. To my knowledge a phrasal verb is the construction "verb + preposition", eg. "to call for", whereas "etwas (D) Rechnung tragen" is rather a noun+verb periphrasis (or another term, maybe), which is equivalent to a verb. This construction exists in many languages.
English: (to) present = (to) give a presentation
German: fragen = (eine) Frage stellen
Greek: τηλεφωνώ (phone) = κάνω τηλέφωνο (make a phone call).


----------



## berndf

Perseas said:


> I agree. To my knowledge a phrasal verb is the construction "verb + preposition", eg. "to call for", whereas "etwas (D) Rechnung tragen" is rather a noun+verb periphrasis (or another term, maybe), which is equivalent to a verb. This construction exists in many languages.
> English: (to) present = (to) give a presentation
> German: fragen = (eine) Frage stellen
> Greek: τηλεφωνώ (phone) = κάνω τηλέφωνο (make a phone call).


It you use "periphrastic" inconjunction with verbs you usually think of conjugations with auxiliary verbs. It is difficult to find a fitting English term. Whatever you call them, I don't mind. I think we all know what's meant. In German one would say "zusammengesetztes Verb".


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, I'm in doubt.
Is "Rechnung tragen" really a "zusammengesetztes Verb"?
I thougt that verbs as "herumtollen", "leidtun", etc. are "zusammengesetzte Verben". They may be separable or not. This way "rechthaben" is zusammengesetztes Verb, "Recht haben" is not. Is this false today?


----------



## Kajjo

Ich nenne das *Nomen-Verb-Verbindungen*:
_
die Rechnung tragen
einen Einspruch einlegen
einen Auftrag ausführen
einen Mord begehen_

Manche dieser Verbindungen sind "fester", treten also weit überwiegend miteinander auf, manche sind "lockerer" und das Nomen ist im gewissen Rahmen austauschbar. Der Übergang zu normalen Objekten erscheint fließend.

*Zusammengesetzte Verben* sind in der Tat Komposita wie

_abbrechen <Präposition + Verb>
teilnehmen <Nomen + Verb>
herausnehmen <Adverb + Verb>
trockenlegen <Adjektiv + Verb>
_
*Mehrteilige Prädikate* sind unter anderem:

_Ich habe es dir erklärt. <Hilfverb der Zeitform>
Ich breche es ab. <trennbare Verben>
Du darfst gerne fragen. <Modalverb + Infinitiv>
Ich gehe morgen tanzen. <Verb + Infinitiv>
_
*Periphrasen* sind ein Stilmittel, nämlich Umschreibungen:

_Ehepartner >> die bessere Hälfte <eine Nominalphrase>
weinen >> in Tränen ausbrechen <eine Nomen-Verb-Verbindung>
Ludwig Ehrhardt >> der Vater des Wirtschaftswunders <eine Nominalphrase>_


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Ich nenne das *Nomen-Verb-Verbindungen*:
> ...


----------



## Perseas

Kajjo said:


> Ich nenne das *Nomen-Verb-Verbindungen*:


So habe ich das auch gefunden: Post #11.
"Periphrasis" ist ein allgemeinerer Begriff.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> *Mehrteilige Prädikate* sind unter anderem:
> 
> _Ich habe es dir erklärt. <Hilfverb der Zeitform>
> Ich breche es ab. <trennbare Verben>
> Du darfst gerne fragen. <Modalverb + Infinitiv>
> Ich gehe morgen tanzen. <Verb + Infinitiv>
> _
> *Periphrasen* sind ein Stilmittel, nämlich Umschreibungen:


_Periphrastische Verbform_ ist nun mal leider eine feste Bezeichnung für so was:


Kajjo said:


> _Ich habe es dir erklärt. <Hilfverb der Zeitform>_





Kajjo said:


> *Periphrasen* sind ein Stilmittel, nämlich Umschreibungen:
> 
> _Ehepartner >> die bessere Hälfte <eine Nominalphrase>
> weinen >> in Tränen ausbrechen <eine Nomen-Verb-Verbindung>
> Ludwig Ehrhardt >> der Vater des Wirtschaftswunders <eine Nominalphrase>_


Du meinst _*Para*phrasen_, oder?


Kajjo said:


> Manche dieser Verbindungen sind "fester", treten also weit überwiegend miteinander auf, manche sind "lockerer" und das Nomen ist im gewissen Rahmen austauschbar. Der Übergang zu normalen Objekten erscheint fließend.


Eine scharfe Grenze ist dort, wo sie die Bedeutung des Kompositums nicht mehr aus den Komponenten erschließen lässt. Und das ist bei _etwas Rechnung tragen_ der Fall.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Du meinst _*Para*phrasen_


Definitiv nein. Google mal die beiden Wörter.

Periphrase – Wikipedia
Paraphrase (Sprache) – Wikipedia

Periphrase in Deutsch | Schülerlexikon | Lernhelfer



berndf said:


> Periphrastische Verbform


Ja, das ist leider ein anerkannter Ausdruck für zusammengesetzte Zeitformen. Glücklich ist dieser Ausdruck eigentlich nicht.



berndf said:


> wo sie die Bedeutung des Kompositums nicht mehr aus den Komponenten erschließen lässt. Und das ist bei _etwas Rechnung tragen_ der Fall


Da stimme ich zu. Das ist eine sehr feste Fügung mit eigenstehender Bedeutung. Widerspricht ja aber nicht meiner Zusammenfassung...


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Widerspricht ja aber nicht meiner Zusammenfassung...


Doch, hier:


Kajjo said:


> Der Übergang zu normalen Objekten erscheint fließend.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Doch, hier:


Ich schrieb doch: "Manche dieser Verbindungen sind fester", dann ockerer und dann gibt es einen Übergang zu Objekten. Du hast ein Beispiel für eine besonders feste Wendung gegeben. Ich widerspreche da überhaupt nicht.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> It is difficult to find a fitting English term


Vielleicht heißen diese 'Verbindungen' auf Englisch  ''_collocations_''.  Vgl. hier: WordReference.com Dictionaries.


----------



## elroy

Posts 13-35 only confirm what I said:


elroy said:


> It’s very striking how often even linguistically attuned native speakers suggest this “trick.”


 


Kajjo said:


> the simple reason this "trick" is so often mentioned is that we all have been exposed to the trick over and over in our schools. Whether it really works or not, the "decide by asking the question"-trick comes immediately to mind.


 Okay, ich kann nachvollziehen, dass das einem mal auf die Schnelle einfallen könnte, wenn man nicht darüber nachdenkt. Aber das kommt *unglaublich oft* vor - viel öfter, als ich sprachlich versierten Muttersprachlern zugetraut hätte. Du kannst Dir nicht vorstellen, wie oft Muttersprachler (wie JClaudeK) diesen "Trick" allen Ernstes als solchen präsentieren und verteidigen. Es ist definitiv ein interessanter Fall!

By the way, it doesn't work at all. 


Kajjo said:


> On the other hand nowadays I actually see the usefulness in some cases. Reducing an uncertainty to an easily distinguishable "wem" or "wen" helps in cases where the phrase in question does not give such easy "m" vs "n" suffixes. And that happens quite a lot in German declination.


 I don't follow.  "Wem" vs. "wen" is the same as "dative" vs. "accusative."  They're simply two ways to say the same thing.  Classifying it as "wem/wen" as opposed to "dative/accusative" doesn't make any difference whatsoever.


bearded said:


> Compared to JCK's #6, Elroy's explanatory sentence in #2 ( ''Etwas Rechnung tragen'' takes dative case) was by far more _rätselhaft, _it seems to me.


 Red herring.  JClaudeK's explanation may have been clearer than mine, but this doesn't mean the parenthetical addition (which is the only thing Berndf took issue with) was helpful.


bearded said:


> Vielleicht heißen diese 'Verbindungen' auf Englisch ''_collocations_''.


----------



## bearded

OK, JClaudeK may have made a mistake when he wrote that the question (wem...) explained _why _the dative case should be used. He should have written that the wem-question is an example of how the dative case had to be used, instead of writing that it was an explanation of the reason why it should be used. I think his was just  inaccurate terminology, and I cannot help regarding the subsequent criticisms against his utterance as exaggerated (no offense meant), and the more so since
- his example was very clear and helpful after all
- the explanation ''it is dative because 'Rechnung tragen' is a phrasal verb that governs the dative case'' appears unsatisfactory, too (and tautological in a way..).
Now, nobody engaged me as JCK's advocate, but I am a bit worried because I see that _bloße Ungenauigkeiten _are not so easily forgiven here...


----------



## elroy

As I said, this happens a lot, and JClaudeK is certainly not the only one to ever express this tautology.  As Kajjo said, this is a trick taught to German native speakers as a way for them to understand what _Dativ_ is (not as a way to figure out how to inflect nouns), and for some reason, many native speakers suggest this trick to non-natives who don't know what case a noun should be in.  It may seem hard to believe, but I can't tell you how many times a native speaker here in the German forum, in the well-intentioned attempt to help a poor soul confused about cases, has said, "Just turn it into a question and you'll know!  If you ask _Wem? _and not _Wen?_, it's dative!" 

My comments were not meant as a criticism in the least, and I apologize to JClaudeK if they were taken as such.  More than anything, I'm simply fascinated by this phenomenon!  It's a great example of how native speakers and non-native speakers can approach the same phenomenon in significantly different ways.

EDIT: 
Here are just a few old threads in which "wem/wen" was given as a way to justify or explain case assignment.   JClaudeK, you're in great company!

Es macht mir viel Spaß, mit dir zu tanzen
läßt sich entnehmen
Damit gelang ihr als erstem Kind
Ich beiß dem Papi kurz ins Bein
Sentence structure: pronoun or noun first?
Regen verdarb manchen zunächst das Geschäft
Ich hätte mir fast in die Hose gemacht (case)
Dann fahrt ihr einen Kilometer (case)


----------



## bearded

That non-natives can often notice things that native speakers overlook, is certainly a truth. For native speakers, their language and its phenomena are but natural... A question (like the ones  showing  cases) can appear self-explanatory, while in reality it isn't.  The same happens sometimes to me with non-Italians in the 'Italian-only' forum - although we have no 'cases' - concerning  other grammar features.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, I agree that "wem-wen" questions are not a good explanation if you have a language without case system.
If the case system in your language is similar to the German one, it might be helpful.

The question why it is "wen" or "wem" in a special sense is analogy + relation rules.
The explanation with "Dative" and "Accussative" is much more complicate - at least it was to me.

I think "why" is fuzzy. Is it about language development and rule switching? Or is it about current language and rules of current language?

There is a low degree of analogy between English and German. But there is:
Dative is mostly analog to indirect object in English, while accussative is mostly the direct object.
There is an additional prepositional object, it has own rules.
There is one rule: Dative objects are seldom alone. There is also an accusative object in the same sentence.

Wem and wen is not useful if you do not have experience. But the question words do not only have structure information but also semantic information. It hat more information in a certain sense than the latin name classification.
So we have, for example: Wem gebe ich es? = An wen gebe ich es? - It gives not only classification but also a kind of relation between the classifications. This does not work with names Dative and Accussative.
But in the beginning this is not clear. I do not know how to explain "Warum" in this case.
"Warum?" is an expanding question - for all answers there is an additional "Warum?"

PS:
Please consider that English and German are not the only languages. To me (as non-native Russian speaker) in Russian language the classification with question words worked very well.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> EDIT:
> Here are just a few old threads in which "wem/wen" was given as a way to justify or explain case assignment.   JClaudeK, you're in great company!
> 
> Es macht mir viel Spaß, mit dir zu tanzen
> läßt sich entnehmen
> ...


Here is an Example outside the Wordreference forum. (Cafe Lingua)
Der Dativ (Wem-Fall) in der deutschen Grammatik


> Er bezeichnet im Normalfall das indirekte Objekt im Satz und kann mit der Frage „Wem?“ erfragt werden. Daher wird der Dativ auch Wem-Fall genannt.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi, do you really not see what Bernd and I have been trying to say?  Most if not all of what you’re saying seems irrelevant, so I’m wondering if you missed the point.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi elroy,
maybe I really missed the point. What is the point?

Alternatively, could you give a clear non-tautological answer without using grammar terms?
I do not see the point in rejecting "Wem"-questions.

(Or what kind of answer do you expect for the original question in #1?)

Best regards
Bernd


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> I do not see the point in rejecting "Wem"-questions.


 Neither do I.

Auch im Deutschunterricht (in Frankreich)  kam ich mit _"Il faut (généralement) poser la question wem = à qui?" _viel weiter als mit der 'Erklärung' _"das ist Dativ"_, den es  im Französischen ja gar nicht gibt.  Mit "Dativ" konnten meine Studenten rein gar nichts anfangen!
Deshalb werde ich  den Begriff "Dativ/ Wem-Frage"  auch weiterhin benutzen, da "doppelt genäht" besser hält.

@elroy
Ich verstehe den ganzen Wirbel, den Du hier um diese banale Aussage machst, überhaupt nicht. 
Edit:


elroy said:


> My comments were not meant as a criticism in the least, and I apologize to JClaudeK if they were taken as such. More than anything, I'm simply fascinated by this phenomenon! It's a great example of how native speakers and non-native speakers can approach the same phenomenon in significantly different ways.


Dann ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> What is the point?


Q: _Why do you use dative here?_
A: _Because you ask "wem"._
This is not an explanation but a tautology, i.e. an empty statement.

Q: _How do I know whether to use accusative of dative here? / How do I know whether a noun is accusative of dative here?_
A: _Ask yourself if you would ask "wen" or "wem"._
This answer is meaningless. A learner who doesn't know if it is accusative or dative also doesn't know whether to ask "wen" or "wem"?

These "explanations" have been offered countless times.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> den es im Französischen ja gar nicht gibt


Doch, es gibt ihn funktional. Er wird nur anders markiert:


JClaudeK said:


> _"Il faut (généralement) poser la question wem = à qui?"_


Der nicht-tautologische Teil dieser Erklärung ist _wem = à qui._


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Q: _Why do you use dative here?_
> A: _Because you ask "wem"._


Wer hat das so gesagt? Ich nicht!


JClaudeK said:


> der Forderung → Dativobjekt (Frage: _*Wem* oder was _trägt er Rechnung? - der Forderung )


Das war einzig und allein eine *zusätzliche* Information, die Leuten, die es gewohnt sind, den Dativ zu erfragen, helfen kann.  
That's different, isn't it?


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Doch, es gibt ihn funktional.


Na und??
Kein einziger französischer _Schüler/ Student_, der nicht Latein oder andere Sprachen mit Deklinationen lernt/ gelernt hat, kennt den Ausdruck "Dativ", geschweige denn, weiß, was er damit anfangen soll. Und ich bin nicht davon überzeugt, dass viele Englischsprechende den Terminus kennen.


----------



## Hutschi

So we are in a circle. 

I do not think "Wem" is a tautology or empty statement if used in natural language. It becomes empty and tautological only if you set it to_ identical with dative and accussative_. It isn't. (I do not want to explain it again.)

I think someone who never heared about dative or accussative can know the difference between wem and wen.
Dative and accussative are theoretical classifications, wem/wen are natural language classifications and much easier.

I see we agree that the do not agree in this point. But let us take it easy.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Na und??
> Kein einziger französischer _Schüler/ Student_, der nicht Latein oder andere Sprachen mit Deklinationen lernt/ gelernt hat, kennt den Ausdruck "Dativ", geschweige denn, weiß, was er damit anfangen soll. Und ich bin nicht davon überzeugt, dass viele Englischsprechende den Terminus kennen.


Genau darum geht es: Dieser "Trick" hilf nur solchen, die den Dativ bereits intuitiv kennen, nur nicht das Wort "Dativ" und nur lernen müssen, wann man etwas "Dativ" nennt.

Das ist eine ganz andere Situation als im OP hier, wo es dem Fragenden klar ist, dass es sich um Dativ handelt, er aber nicht weiß _warum _Dativ hier zur Anwendung kommt.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Wer hat das so gesagt?


Du:


JClaudeK said:


> I'm not asking him to ask the question, I'm explaining why this is dative - the question might help him to understand why.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Dieser "Trick" hilf nur solchen, die den Dativ bereits intuitiv kennen


Und wer sagt Euch (dir und elroy), dass dieser sogenannte "Trick" venkatkk (und/ oder vielleicht anderen Lesern) nicht geholfen hat?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Und wer sagt Euch (dir und elroy), dass dieser sogenannte "Trick" venkatkk (oder vielleicht anderen Lesern) nicht geholfen hat?


Weiterlesen:


berndf said:


> Das ist eine ganz andere Situation als im OP hier, wo es dem Fragenden klar ist, dass es sich um Dativ handelt, er aber nicht weiß _warum _Dativ hier zur Anwendung kommt.


----------



## JClaudeK

#62 ....  

_"might help" _!


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> er aber nicht weiß _warum _Dativ hier zur Anwendung kommt.


Es scheint mir aber, dass niemand auf diese Frage wirklich geantwortet hat bzw. antworten konnte. Die einzige Antwort war (wenn ich zusammenfassen darf): weil die Wendung ''Rechnung tragen'' den Dativ erfordert. Also doch auch tautologisch. Auch die Alternative wem/wen erklärt m.E. gar nichts (hier kein Akkusativ, sondern Dativ!). Warum?Darum.
Der Anfrager muss sich wohl mit der 'Regel' begnügen, und um deren Anwendung zu erläutern ist JCKs wem-Frage schließlich wirksam.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> ...
> 
> Das ist eine ganz andere Situation als im OP hier, wo es dem Fragenden klar ist, dass es sich um Dativ handelt, er aber nicht weiß _warum _Dativ hier zur Anwendung kommt.


Warum kommt der Dativ hier zur Anwendung?
Wie kann man das erklären, ohne "Dativ"-Definitionen zu verwenden? Eigentlich nur historisch. Warum? fragt nach der Ursache. Wenn man als Ursache nicht die Klassifikation zulässt, kann man nur noch historische Ursachen der Sprachentwicklung verwenden. Das ist aber sehr wahrscheinlich nicht gemeint. Und alle sind dem zumindest ausgewichen.

Ich denke, die ganze Diskussion kommt zustande durch den Unterschied zwischen intuitivem und formalem Spracherwerb.


----------



## Hutschi

Nicht einmal *der selbstgestellten Forderung*, ... , vermochten die Fachleute Rechnung zu tragen
Dativ – Wikipedia
"Sein Name rührt daher, dass eine typische Funktion des Dativs ist, den Empfänger des Gegebenen zu bezeichnen. "
„der Kasus des statischen Zustands oder der Lagebezeichnung, des Besitzers und des Empfängers“.

Hier ist es (in übertragener Bedeutung) analog zu:



> *dativus commodi bzw. incommodi*
> Der Dativ bezeichnet, zu wessen Vorteil (_commodum_) bzw. Nachteil (_incommodum_) etwas geschieht (auch _Dativ der Beteiligung_).
> 
> Beispiel: „Er trägt _ihr_ den Koffer.“


Es geschieht zum Nachteil der selbstgestellten Forderung ...
(sie konnten nicht einmal der Forderung Rechnung tragen).

PS: In dieser Weise funktioniert es aber nur sehr formal und in sehr übertragener Bedeutung.

"Wem tragen sie Rechnung?" ist hierfür eine abgekürzte Formulierung.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> "Wem tragen sie Rechnung?" ist hierfür eine abgekürzte Formulierung.



Sehr gut erklärt, Hutschi. Danke.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Es scheint mir aber, dass niemand auf diese Frage wirklich geantwortet hat bzw. antworten konnte. Die einzige Antwort war (wenn ich zusammenfassen darf): weil die Wendung ''Rechnung tragen'' den Dativ erfordert.


Formal ein freier Dativ (Dativus Commodi), würde ich sagen. _Tragen_ hat kein Dativobjekt.

Nur wenn man _Rechnung tragen_ als eigenständiges, von _tragen_ unabhängiges Verb begreift, ist eine Interpretation als Dativobjekt sinnvoll.


----------



## elroy

There can be many reasons why something is in the dative case, and why a learner doesn't understand why something is in the dative case.  In this case, I suspected that the reason the OP didn't know was because the sentence was complicated, and he couldn't connect the different parts together, which is why I broke it down and tried to make it clearer.  In other cases, the connections may be clear(er) but the person may still want to know why it's dative and not accusative: for example, in a simple sentence such as "Ich muss dem Rechnung tragen" or "Ich muss ihm helfen."  With "Rechnung tragen," a literal translation might help: "I must carry account *to* this thing."  With "helfen," we may have to get more creative and say something like "Think of _helfen _as 'to give help'; that would give us 'I have to give help *to* him."

Whatever we do, saying that the question is "Wem muss ich Rechnung tragen?" is *not* helpful because it doesn't give a reason for the dative.  It simply says, in another way, that it is dative.  Presumably, someone who knows that it's dative but doesn't know why *already knows that the question is "Wem?"*.  And in a hypothetical situation in which someone *doesn't* know what case to assign (such as a fill-in-the-blank exercise with the question "Ich muss ___ Situation Rechnung tragen") then they won't know to ask "Wem?"!


JClaudeK said:


> Das war einzig und allein eine *zusätzliche* Information


 Wenn Du mich fragen würdest, was _die Hauptstadt von Frankreich _sei, könnte ich dir mit "Paris" antworten and dann die "zusätzliche" Information "_Frankreichs Hauptstadt_ ist Paris", was rein gar nichts ergänzt, oder?

Außerdem hast Du ja selber geschrieben, _dass ihm das vielleicht helfen könnte, zu verstehen, warum es Dativ ist_ (dass es also nicht einfach nur als "zusätzliche Information" gedacht war).


JClaudeK said:


> Und wer sagt Euch (dir und elroy), dass dieser sogenannte "Trick" venkatkk (und/ oder vielleicht anderen Lesern) nicht geholfen hat?


 Als Nicht-Muttersprachler kann ich das aus Erfahrung sagen. Mir wurde dieser Trick zig Mal von Muttersprachlern gegeben bzw. ich bin ihm zig Mal begegnet und er hat mir kein einziges Mal "geholfen" weder habe ich irgendwann erkennen können, dass er helfen könnte.  (For an example in which another non-native speaker reacts to this "trick," see this thread, specifically Posts 8 and 9.)

Außerdem wissen wir aus logischen Gründen, die hier von mir und Bernd ausführlich dargelegt wurden, dass das nicht hilft.

Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass als Nicht-Muttersprachler bearded eingesehen hat, dass das nicht hilft, aber dann sagt er


bearded said:


> Der Anfrager muss sich wohl mit der 'Regel' begnügen, und um deren Anwendung zu erläutern ist JCKs wem-Frage schließlich wirksam.


 was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe. Inwiefern erläutert der Hinweis, die Frage werde mit "Wem" formuliert, die Regel? 

Wenn ich sage, dass die Hauptstadt von Frankreich Paris ist, dann muss derjenige, der die Frage gestellt hat, wohl schließlich einfach hinnehmen, dass das die Hauptstadt ist, oder? Inwiefern helfe ich ihm dann weiter, wenn ich hinzufüge "Frankreichs Hauptstadt ist ja Paris"??? ("Die Hauptstadt von Paris" und "Frankreichs Hauptstadt" sagen genau dasselbe aus, genauso wie "das steht im Dativ" und "das beantwortet eine Frage mit 'Wem' ").

Das Beispiel mit Paris ist vielleicht nicht so klar, hier also ein anderes:

Ein Nicht-Muttersprachler versteht nicht, warum im Satz "Ich stehe morgens um acht Uhr auf" das Verb _*auf*stehen_ und nicht etwa _*an*stehen_ steht. Hilft es ihm weiter, wenn wir ihm sagen, "Man sagt ja 'Ich _bin_ gestern um acht Uhr _*auf*gestanden_"?


JClaudeK said:


> Ich verstehe den ganzen Wirbel, den Du hier um diese banale Aussage machst, überhaupt nicht.


 Du hältst sie offenbar nicht einfach nur für eine banale Aussage. Du siehst in ihr einen Wert, den sie nicht hat. Wie gesagt, einfach faszinierend, wie viele Muttersprachler diesen nicht existierenden Wert sehen. Womit ich nicht unbedingt gerechnet hätte, war, dass man auch nach ausführlicher Erklärung darauf besteht, dass dieser Wert existiert! @berndf, wie erklärst Du Dir das? Ist dieser Trick von der Schule bei einigen einfach so fest eingeprägt, dass sie ihn einfach nicht loswerden können?


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Formal ein freier Dativ (Dativus Commodi), würde ich sagen. _Tragen_ hat kein Dativobjekt.
> 
> Nur wenn man _Rechnung tragen_ als eigenständiges, von _tragen_ unabhängiges Verb begreift, ist eine Interpretation als Dativobjekt sinnvoll.


Warum ist es ein Dativ? Warum nicht ein Genitiv oder Akkusativ? (So habe ich die Frage verstanden. Nominativ scheidet aus, denn es ist besetzt.)

(Es würde mich auch interessieren. Ich habe eine mögliche inhaltliche Erklärung gegeben. Das Warum steht aber aus.)

Edit:
PS: Elroy hat die Frage auch so verstanden, siehe #71 .

Die Satzstruktur zu erläutern war sehr hilfreich, denke ich. Es erklärt aber nicht: warum?



> _eloy (in #71 _Wenn ich sage, dass die Hauptstadt von Frankreich Paris ist, dann muss derjenige, der die Frage gestellt hat, wohl schließlich einfach hinnehmen, dass das die Hauptstadt ist, oder? Inwiefern helfe ich ihm dann weiter, wenn ich hinzufüge "Frankreichs Hauptstadt ist ja Paris"???



Das ist sicherlich ein anderer Fall.
Analog zu unserem Beispiel wäre:

"--- der Sitz der Regierung ist ja Paris."
Das entspricht dann "wem?"

In gewisser Hinsicht ist es auch tautologisch, denn Hauptstadt ist (fast immer) definiert als Sitz der Regierung. Aber es bringt eine zusätzliche Klassifikation.

"Wer wem wen/was wo wann?" sagt mehr aus als "Nominativ, Dativ, Akkussativ, Lokalbestimmung, Temporalbestimmung"

Nominativ wäre analog zu Hauptstadt.
"Wer oder was" wäre analog zu "Sitz der Regierung".

---
Ich sehe aber das eigentliche Problem. Es ist schwer, ein Kasussystem der Ausgangssprache zu vermitteln, wenn die Zielsprache keins hat.

"Wer wem wen/was wo wann" ist erst dann nützlich, wenn man bereits genügend Intuition hat.

Wenn die andere Sprache ein ähnliches Kasussystem hat, hilft es sehr.

Mir hätte (und hat) кому́ = "wem" in Russisch sehr geholfen, die Klassifikation zu verstehen.

In der Schulzeit hat mir "whom" in Englisch geholfen. Jetzt wird es ja fast nicht mehr verwendet, aber vor 50 Jahren war es noch aktuell.

---

Ich verstehe aber: Jeder lernt auf andere Weise.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> "--- der Sitz der Regierung ist ja Paris."
> Das entspricht dann "wem?"


 Nicht ganz. Aber ich möchte dieses Beispiel nicht zerreden. 


Hutschi said:


> "Wer wem wen/was wo wann?" sagt mehr aus als "Nominativ, Dativ, Akkussativ, Lokalbestimmung, Temporalbestimmung"


 Inwiefern? 


Hutschi said:


> Es ist schwer, ein Kasussystem der Ausgangssprache zu vermitteln, wenn die Zielsprache keins hat.


 "Wem" ist für jemanden, deren Muttersprache ein Kasussystem hat, genauso nutzlos. 


Hutschi said:


> "Wer wem wen/was wo wann" ist erst dann nützlich, wenn man bereits genügend Intuition hat.


 Die notwendige Intuition haben nur Muttersprachler. 


Hutschi said:


> Jeder lernt auf andere Weise.


 Das stimmt, aber  mit diesem "Trick" lernt keiner etwas.


----------



## Perseas

Hutschi said:


> Warum ist es ein Dativ? Warum nicht ein Genitiv oder Akkusativ? (So habe ich die Frage verstanden. Nominativ scheidet aus, denn es ist besetzt.)
> 
> (Es würde mich auch interessieren. Ich habe eine mögliche inhaltliche Erklärung gegeben. Das Warum steht aber aus.)


Der Lerner muss die bestimmten Verben lernen, nach denen der Dativ gebraucht wird. Z.B. _helfen, gratulieren, gehören_ erfordern immer den Dativ; es gibt kein Warum.
In manchen Situationen kann man den Dativ durch einen prepositionalen Ausdruck ersetzen bzw. analysieren. Z.B.
Ich schreibe *dir* einen Brief > Ich schreibe einen Brief *an dich*.
Oder: *etwas (D)* Rechnung tragen > *für etwas (A)* Rechnung tragen << bin ich mir nicht sicher>>

Ich denke, dass der Akussativ sich gleicherweise nicht analysieren lässt, und es gibt nur wenige Verben, die den Genitiv als Objekt erfordern.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Als Nicht-Muttersprachler kann ich das aus Erfahrung sagen. Mir wurde dieser Trick zig Mal von Muttersprachlern gegeben bzw. ich bin ihm zig Mal begegnet und er hat mir kein einziges Mal "geholfen" weder habe ich irgendwann erkennen können, dass er helfen könnte.





elroy said:


> mit diesem "Trick" lernt keiner etwas.


Dir mag der angebliche (!) "Trick" als  "fauler Trick" erscheinen, das sei Dir belassen. Aber verallgemeinere Deine Denkweise bitte nicht!

Ich kenne genug Leute, die das wie Hutschi (und ich) sehen:


Hutschi said:


> *"Wer wem wen/was wo wann?" sagt mehr aus als "Nominativ, Dativ, Akkussativ, Lokalbestimmung, Temporalbestimmung"*



Jedem Tierchen sein Plaisierchen. / _"Jeder wie es ihm beliebt!"_


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Warum ist es ein Dativ? Warum nicht ein Genitiv oder Akkusativ?


Was sollte es sonst sein? Einen Nomonativ/Akkusativ/Genitiv Commodi gibt es nicht.

Vielleicht verstehe ich deine Frage nicht, aber die Antwort ist ganz offensichtlich.


----------



## elroy

Wir reden offenbar aneinander vorbei. Sollten wir das Thema mal ruhig bei einer Tasse Tee persönlich erörtern, so kämen wir zu einem gemeinsamen Verständnis - das bezweifle ich nicht im geringsten.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> @berndf, wie erklärst Du Dir das? Ist dieser Trick von der Schule bei einigen einfach so fest eingeprägt, dass sie ihn einfach nicht loswerden können?


Ja, wahrscheinlich. Ein anderer Grund ist, dass diese Tricks für Muttersprachler so gut funktioniert. Es kommt auch oft vor, dass ich nicht weiß, ob ein undekliniertes Substantiv Akkusativ oder Dativ ist. Ich ersetze das dann durch eine Pronomen und achte darauf, ob ich "ihn" oder "ihm" sage. Das ist aber natürlich nur sinnvoll, weil ich muttersprachliche Intuition habe.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Ist dieser Trick von der Schule bei einigen einfach so fest eingeprägt, dass sie ihn einfach nicht loswerden können?


Dafür muss es doch einen Grund geben, oder?
Habt ihr (du und bernf) euch schon mal die Frage gestellt,  ob/ warum deutsche Lehrer  ihren Schülern solch einen "faulen Trick"  eintrichtern (würden) , wenn er so sinnlos / unnütz wäre, wie ihr tut? Sind die alle bescheuert? Und sind die Schüler alle Esel, die gedankenlos nachplappern, was man ihnen verzapft hat?!


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Es kommt auch oft vor, dass ich nicht weiß, ob ein undekliniertes Substantiv Akkusativ oder Dativ ist. Ich ersetze das dann durch eine Pronomen und achte darauf, ob ich "ihn" oder "ihm" sage.


 Gutes Beispiel! 

Ein Beispiel aus dem Arabischen, das @bearded wohl leicht nachvollziehen kann:

In Arabic word-initial alef (ا) does not represent an actual sound and is just a placeholder.  Words starting with an alef either

1.) start with a vowel sound that is always pronounced, in which case the glottal stop character (ء) must be placed above or below the alef (أ or إ)

or

2.) start with a vowel sound that is not pronounced unless the word initiates an utterance, in which case the glottal stop character is not used

Examples:

أرنب - This word is always pronounced "*a*rnab"
استقلال - This word is only pronounced "*i*stiqlāl" if it initiates an utterance; otherwise, the initial vowel is not pronounced

Many native speakers make spelling mistakes with these words, and there's a trick that really helps.  You can add the particle وَ ("wa") before the word and see how you intuitively pronounce it.  If we do this with the pair of words above, we get "wa'*a*rnab" but "wastiqlāl."  Because only the first word starts with a vowel sound, we know that the glottal stop character should be added to that word, and that it would be wrong to add it to the second.

This trick works incredibly well for me, and I still use it to double-check sometimes.  It's a shortcut that is much faster than thinking about the rules.  But here's the thing: *this only works if you are a native speaker* and already know how to intuitively pronounce the words with the addition of the particle!  It doesn't work for non-native speakers, for whom the "wa" trick is tautological, like the German "wem" trick.


JClaudeK said:


> Habt ihr (du und bernf) euch schon mal die Frage gestellt, ob/ warum deutsche Lehrer ihren Schülern solch einen "faulen Trick" eintrichtern (würden) , wenn er so sinnlos / unnütz wäre, wie ihr tut? Sind die alle bescheuert? Und sind die Schüler alle Esel, die gedankenlos nachplappern, was man ihnen verzapft hat?!


 Ach Du meine Güte, JClaudeK!  Hast Du unsere Ausführungen aber gar nicht gelesen?

Der Trick hat natürlich seinen Nutzen, aber er funktioniert *nur* für Muttersprachler! 

(Siehe auch mein arabisches Beispiel oben.)


----------



## Hutschi

Hi,
I think the "wem"-Trick basically helps to memorize.
I found some reason for it which might work differently depending on the person.

The trick is:
Use the question to _memorize the required case_ rather than the answers with all case forms.

One question is usually enough.
"Wem gehört es?"
It replaces a cluster of cases:

Es gehört (dem) Frank. ("dem" is blocked - except in special cases)
Es gehört (der) Kerstin. ("der" is blocked - except in special cases)
Es gehört dem Klub.
Es gehört der Firma.
Es gehört dem Unternehmen.
Es gehört den Eigentümern.
etc.
In natural language you only need to memorize one cluster.

Or you need to memorize abstract "Dativ". If you are an abstract type "Dativ" may be easy. For me a question word is easier. (I had this experience with Russian language, rather than to memorize many different clusters one was enough. Russian is a good model for German here.)

If the answer to "Why" is: "the verb _gehört _requires Dativ", for many people it is easier to memorize: The question is "Wem gehört ... ".
If you want to have a connection to concepts you can use to guess by analogy, it is also easier for many to use the questions.

In many cases analogy works, in some not.

If the question "why does a special verb require dative" is a question for the reason of the classification, it is difficult in many cases.

---
PS: Elroy's arabic example works also for non-native people but requires time for developing the intuition. It will be easier if someone learns both forms in connection.

All becomes more difficult when you are older than about 16...20 years.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Habt ihr (du und bernf) euch schon mal die Frage gestellt, ob/ warum deutsche Lehrer ihren Schülern solch einen "faulen Trick" eintrichtern (würden) , wenn er so sinnlos / unnütz wäre, wie ihr tut?


Wie ich erklärt habe, funktioniert das bei Muttersprachlern ja auch prima, was daran liegt, dass sie die Grammatik intuitiv schon beherrschen, also keine Lernenden sind. Sie lernen nur die Formalisierung.


JClaudeK said:


> Ich kenne genug Leute, die das wie Hutschi (und ich) sehen:


Weder Hutschi noch Du noch ich sind hier als Zeugen relevant. Das sind von denen, hier hier mitdiskutieren, nur Bearded und Elroy.


----------



## Hutschi

Warum nutzen denselben Trick Russischlehrer? Mit deutschen Schülern?


Edit:

How the German Cases work – Nominative, Accusative, Dative and Genitive «  JabbaLab Language Blog

In Englisch. Man sieht, dass Fragewörter auch in Englisch verwendet werden, um die deutsche Sprache zu lernen.
Whom, who to


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Elroy's arabic example works also for non-native people


 No, it doesn't.   Although I guess a non-native speaker of Arabic is in a better position to address this. @analeeh, would you like to share your thoughts about the trick described in #80?


----------



## Perseas

berndf said:


> Weder Hutschi noch Du noch ich sind hier als Zeugen relevant. Das sind von denen, hier hier mitdiskutieren, nur Bearded und Elroy.


Ich habe noch nicht Stellung zu der Diskussion über den "Trick" genommen, aber ich habe sehr gut verstanden, was JClaudeK gesagt hat. Alle Beiträge mögen sich direkt an eine Person (gewöhnlich an den Fragenden im OP) richten, aber alle (Muttersprachler / Nicht-Muttersprachler mit einem guten oder niedrigen Niveau) können lesen, was man geschrieben hat und daraus können sie eine Schlussfolgerung ziehen, ob das ihnen nützlich oder auch nicht war. Ich weiß nicht, was der Fragende dazu zu sagen hat, ich gebe aber zu, dass die Kontrollfrage mit _wem, _mir eine verschiedene Aussicht zu dem Dativ gab, die mir nützlich und hilfreich war.


----------



## elroy

Perseas said:


> dass die Kontrollfrage mit _wem, _mir eine verschiedene Aussicht (Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du "Einsicht" meinst.) zu dem Dativ gab, die mir nützlich und hilfreich war.


 Die wäre?


----------



## Perseas

elroy said:


> Die wäre?


Die Antwort auf die Frage mit *wem *gibt darüber Auskunft, welches Wort das Dativobjekt ist.  Aus didaktischen Gründen empfinde ich es sehr nützlich, solche Kontrollfragen zu stellen, wenn man sich mit der syntaktischen Funktion der Elemente eines Satzes beschäftigt. "Wer" > Subjekt, "wen" > Akkusativobjekt, "wem" > Dativobjekt, "wessen" > Genitivobjekt. Oder auch, der Nominativ ist der Kasus des Subjekts, der Akussativ ist der Kasus des direkten Objekts u.s.w. Ich halte diese Informationen für hilfreich.


----------



## elroy

Perseas said:


> Aus didaktischen Gründen empfinde ich es sehr nützlich, solche Kontrollfragen zu stellen, wenn man sich mit der syntaktischen Funktion besch'ftigt.


 Was genau meinst Du damit?

Stellen wir uns den folgenden Fall vor:

Ich arbeite mit dem Satz "Dieser Annahme liegt ein tiefschürfender Zweifel am Sinn des Lebens zugrunde" und es geht um die Frage, warum "dieser Annahme" im Dativ steht. 

Ich weiß schon, dass es Dativ ist.
Ich weiß schon, welches Wort im Dativ steht.
Welchen Nutzen hat es, die Frage "Wem liegt ... zugrunde?" zu bilden, die ich ja aufgrund den obigen Informationen ohnehin selbstverständlich bilden könnte, genauso wie ich auch sonst alle möglichen verwandten Sätze mit dem richtigen Kasus bilden könnte:

_Meiner Annahme liegt ... zugrunde._
_Vielen Annahmen liegt ... zugrunde._
_Ein Zweifel ... liegt allen Annahmen ... zugrunde._
_usw. usf. _
D.h., die mir schon zur Verfügung stehenden Informationen reichen vollkommen aus, um mit diesen Verb beliebig zu deklinieren. Was ist denn besonders am Fragewort "wem"?

Anders gesagt: Entweder weiß ich, dass es "der Annahme" heißt und logischerweise dann auch "wem", oder ich weiß keins von den beiden.


----------



## Perseas

elroy said:


> Was genau meinst Du damit?


"Wer", "wem", "wen" etc. sind Fragewörter, die ein Lehrer benutzen kann, um den Schüler anzuleiten, die syntaktische Funktion der Grundelemente eines Satzes zu finden, d.h. ob dieses Wort das Subjekt oder das Objekt ist oder was für ein Objekt das ist.

"Dieser Annahme liegt ein tiefschürfender Zweifel am Sinn des Lebens zugrunde."

Einem Lernenden, der kein fortgeschrittenes Deutschniveau hat, würde wahrscheinlich dieser Satz sehr schwer fallen. Zunächst würde man vielleicht "dieser Annahme" als Subjekt bezeichnen, weil es sich einem Nominativ ähnelt. Durch die geignete Anleitung des Lehrers würde der Schüler den richtigen Weg finden: Verb? -> liegt... zugrunde; Wer? -> ein tiefschürfender Zweifel; Wem? -> dieser Annahme u.s.w. Also ist "dieser Annahme" ein Dativobjekt und kein Nominativ.


----------



## elroy

Danke für die Erläuterung. 


Perseas said:


> Durch die geignete Anleitung des Lehrers würde der Schüler den richtigen Weg finden: Verb? -> liegt... zugrunde; Wer? -> ein tiefschürfender Zweifel; Wem? -> dieser Annahme u.s.w. Also ist "dieser Annahme" ein Dativobjekt und kein Nominativ.


 Verstehe, aber um die Frage, welchen Fall welches Nomen hat, ging es in der Originalfrage nicht.


----------



## Frieder

Ich habe mich bis bis hierhin auch nicht geäußert, sondern nur mit steigender Verwunderung mitgelesen (immerhin ist dies schon #91). Was @elroy hier darlegt, kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. Wenn mich jemand fragen würde, ob _„etwas Rechnung tragen”_ Dativ oder Akkusativ ist, wäre meine Antwort natürlich _Dativ_.

Aber wie sollte ich das begründen? Die Frage „wem wird Rechnung getragen?” kann ich nur stellen, wenn ich bereits der Sprache mächtig bin. Sie (diese _Trick_-Frage) hilft mir als _deutschem _Schüler, der sich bemüht, die _deutsche _Grammatik gemäß dem _deutschem _Curriculum notenwirksam zu begreifen, herauszufinden, um welchen grammatischen Fall es sich handelt. Ich habe jedoch einen Wissensvorsprung gegenüber demjenigen, der Deutsch als Fremdsprache lernt: Ich weiß bereits, wie ich nach _„Rechnung tragen”_ fragen muss. Das weiß ich aus Erfahrung, aus unzähligen Gesprächen mit meinen Eltern, Lehrern, oder anderen Bezugspersonen, von denen ich meine Muttersprache gelernt habe.

Bei Nicht-Muttersprachlern _kann_ das doch gar nicht funktionieren. Sie versuchen doch gerade, sich dieses Sprachverständnis anzueignen. Sie haben es noch nicht.

Rein intuitiv ist bei mir _etwas _immer mit dem Akkusativ verbunden. Deshalb klingt für mich „etwas Rechnung tragen” auch irgendwie schräg, bis ich mir selber erarbeite (das ist ein rein kognitiver Prozess), dass _etwas _auch im Dativ stehen kann. Die Formulierung, die dann bei mir entsteht lautet: „Jemandem oder etwas Rechnung tragen”. Also Dativ. Der Nicht-Muttersprachler kann diesen Schritt in der Regel nicht nachvollziehen.



elroy said:


> Entweder weiß ich, dass es "der Annahme" heißt und logischerweise dann auch "wem", oder ich weiß keins von den beiden.


So ist es .


----------



## elroy

I don't know if this example will help, but I'll give it a shot.

Many German native speakers have trouble deciding when to use the simple present and when to use the present progressive, and using the wrong one is a common mistake among German native speakers.  I distinctly remember a German native speaker expressing her frustration with this by saying, "Ist doch vollkommen egal, ob ich _jetzt gerade_ irgendwohin *fahre *oder _jeden Tag _dahin *fahre*!!!".

So let's say a German native speaker has to determine the right form in the following two sentences:

_I _____ to work right now.
I _____ to work every day.
_
Imagine the German native speaker has no idea how to decide, and I tell them to ask the right question in order to determine the right verb form.  In the first case, I "reason," you would ask "What _are you doing_ right now?" whereas in the second case you would ask "What _do you do_ every day?"  And that's how you determine the right verb form.

Absurd, right?  If the German native speaker punched me in the face, I almost wouldn't blame them. 

@Frieder, it's nice to hear your support, especially since you used this "trick" with a non-native in one of the old threads I linked to earlier: Ich hätte mir fast in die Hose gemacht (case)


----------



## Hutschi

Lernen ist ein Prozess.
Am Anfang weiß ich noch nichts. Dann folgen viele Iterationen im Lernprozess.
Ich weiß mehr und mehr.
Ich muss nicht mehr nachdenken.
Ab einer bestimmten Stufe ist ein Niveau erreicht, in dem ich Fälle intuitiv bilde.

Redundanz kann in bestimmten Stufen helfen.

Zwischen "Ich weiß" und "ich weiß nicht" gibt es viele Zwischenstufen.

Dazu gehören: ich vermute, ich denke, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, ich glaube, ich bin unsicher usw.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> So let's say a German native speaker has to determine the right form in the following two sentences:
> 
> _I _____ to work right now.
> I _____ to work every day.
> _
> Imagine the German native speaker has no idea how to decide, and I tell them to ask the right question in order to determine the right verb form.  In the first case, I "reason," you would ask "What _are you doing_ right now?" whereas in the second case you would ask "What _do you do_ every day?"  And that's how you determine the right verb form.
> 
> Absurd, right?  ...


Hi, this is how we learned it in school.
Why is it absurd? It provides a clear pattern. In German "Eselsbrücke".

If it is really absurd, it helps memorizing it very much. I'm afraid it is not absurd at all.


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> especially since you used this "trick" with a non-native in one of the old threads


... touché


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Ab einer bestimmten Stufe ist ein Niveau erreicht, in dem ich Fälle intuitiv bilde.


 1. Als Nicht-Muttersprachler muss man die richtigen Deklinationen _explizit _lernen, bevor man intuitiv korrekt deklinieren kann. Sonst kann man nie hundertprozentig sicher sein, dass der Fall auch stimmt.

Wenn ich für die folgenden Sätze nicht jeweils den richtigen Fall gelernt hätte und mich - auch nach intensiver Erfahrung mit der deutschen Sprache und nach Erreichen eines hohen Niveaus - allein auf meine Intuition/auf mein Bauchgefühl verlassen müsste - würde ich folgendes sagen/schreiben:

_Er fragt *mir*, wohin ich gehen möchte._
_*Dieses* Problem begegne ich heute zum ersten Mal._
_Der Sessel steht im Wohnzimmer. Gehört er *dort*?_
_Das hat *mir* viel Geld gekostet. _
2. Inzwischen klingen die obigen Sätze auch für mich natürlich vollkommen falsch und ich bilde sie weitgehend intuitiv mit den richtigen Fällen. Das bedeutet aber natürlich auch, dass ich _auch die entsprechenden Fragen_ intuitiv bilde. Es kommt einfach nicht vor, dass ich die Frage intuitiv bilden kann aber nicht den Aussagesatz, oder umgekehrt! Beides bekommt man im Gesamtpaket, oder man hat eben nichts.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frieder said:


> klingt für mich „etwas Rechnung tragen” auch irgendwie schräg


Für mich auch. Die bessere Formulierung ist mMn „*einer Sache* Rechnung tragen“, vgl. Duden | Rechnung | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft


----------



## elroy

Das erinnert mich an diesen Thread. Schön, dass wir hier dieselbe Intuition haben!


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Der Trick hat natürlich seinen Nutzen, aber er funktioniert *nur* für Muttersprachler!


Nein, eben nicht (wie ich schon mehrmals gesagt habe)!
Die Leute von denen ich rede (#75)  sind (fortgeschrittene)  Nichtmuttersprachler.

Und jemand, der sich nach „einer Sache Rechnung tragen“ erkundigt (und erkannt hat, dass "Forderung" Dativ sein muss), hat garantiert ziemlich gute Deutschkenntnisse, also könnte die "Krücke"_ (der Forderung → Dativobjekt (Frage: *Wem* oder was trägt er Rechnung? - der Forderung)_ - ich sage bewusst nicht "der Trick"! - ihm eventuell von Nutzen sein.



berndf said:


> Weder Hutschi noch Du noch ich sind hier als Zeugen relevant. Das sind von denen, hier hier mitdiskutieren, nur Bearded und Elroy.


 und auch Frieder nicht, oder? Also steht elroy allein da mit seiner Ablehnung des "Tricks" (bearded hat schon gesagt, was er davon hält).


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Imagine the German native speaker has no idea how to decide, and I tell them to ask the right question in order to determine the right verb form. In the first case, I "reason," you would ask "What _are you doing_ right now?" whereas in the second case you would ask "What _do you do_ every day?" And that's how you determine the right verb form.
> Absurd, right?


Absolut nicht absurd. Es genügt (mir), Deine zwei Fragen im Gedächtnis zu behalten, die konkret und deshalb hilfreicher sind als die abstrakte Grammatikregel _"when to use the simple present and when to use the present progressive".
_
Cf.:


Hutschi said:


> It provides a clear pattern. In German "Eselsbrücke".


@elroy 
Vielleicht könntest Du (endlich) berücksichtigen, dass jeder seine eignene Art und Weise hat, Grammatikregeln anzugehen, zu verdauen und zu speichern? 

Was ich absurd finde, ist die Behauptung:_ Der Trick [...] funktioniert *nur* für Muttersprachler! _


----------



## Hutschi

Folgender Kompromiss-Vorschlag, ich hoffe es findet Akzeptanz:

_Selbst wenn es nicht funktionierte, wäre es eine schöne Abkürzung._

_Nicht einmal der selbstgestellten Forderung,..., vermochten die Fachleute Rechnung zu tragen -- unklar blieb, ob sich die verwickelten Sachfragen einer durchsichtigen Darstellung entziehen oder ob es den Experten am Willen zu populärer Ausdrucksweise mangelte._

_Nicht einmal wem vermochte wer was zu tragen?_ (Nach elroy sollte das sehr einfach sein, weil tautologisch.)

Doppelter Akkusativ ist sehr sehr selten.
Damit sieht man sofort, dass es Dativ ist, weil die anderen Fälle schon besetzt sind und "tragen" nicht auf der (sehr sehr kurzen) Ausnahmeliste für doppelten Akkusativ steht. Wenn man diese Liste nicht kennt, macht man auch nur sehr selten Fehler.
Da es ja tautologisch ist, kann man es ohne Probleme auch mit lateinischen Begriffen angeben, allerdings nicht mehr in natürlicher Sprache.
Wie fest die Bindung zwischen Rechnung tragen ist, spielt hier keine Rolle, nur, dass es Akkusativ ist.

Mein Gedächtnis ist nicht mehr das beste. Kurze Darstellungen merke ich mir leichter als lange.

---



JClaudeK said:


> Absolut nicht absurd. Es genügt (mir), Deine zwei Fragen im Gedächtnis zu behalten, die konkret und deshalb hilfreicher sind als die abstrakte Grammatikregel _"when to use the simple present and when to use the present progressive".
> _
> Cf.:



Mir auch. Es ist eine sehr einfache Regel. Es hängt halt vom Lerntyp ab.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> bearded said: <Der Anfrager muss sich..mit der 'Regel' begnügen, und um deren Anwendung zu erläutern ist JCKs wem-Frage wirksam.> was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe. Inwiefern erläutert der Hinweis, die Frage werde mit "Wem" formuliert, die Regel?


Meines Erachtens besteht JCKs große 'Sünde' nur darin, dass er geschrieben hat, seine wem-Frage erkläre _den Grund _für die Verwendung des Dativs. Das ist auch  in meinen Augen nicht exakt: die Frage stellt nur _ein Beispiel _(und zwar ein hilfreiches) dafür dar, wie man diesen Dativ an-/verwendet. Das habe ich gemeint, als ich schrieb ''um die Anwendung der Regel zu erläutern''. Noch einmal: Venkaktt hatte den Dativ bereits erkannt, es ging aber aus seinem Nicht-Verständnis des Grunds für das Vorhandensein des Dativs klar hervor, dass er  auch mit dessen An- und Verwendung nicht vertraut war. Die wem-Frage ist kurz, für das Gedächtnis daher nützlich, und zeigt außerdem eine andere Satzbaumöglichkeit als im Originalsatz. 
Die ganze Geschichte von der 'Tautologie' entstammt mMn nur diesem Missverständnis: 'warum' anstatt 'wie'.
Es sind inzwischen - obgleich etwas spät - auch manche überzeugenden Erklärungen für das 'Warum' und die Funktion dieses Dativs eingetroffen. Ich stimme Hutschis Vorschlägen und Haltung weitgehend zu.  Auch möchte ich mich bei elroy bedanken für sein mir durchaus verständliches und interessantes arabisches Beispiel.


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> Meines Erachtens besteht JCKs große 'Sünde' nur darin, dass er geschrieben hat, seine wem-Frage erkläre _den Grund _für die Verwendung des Dativs. Das ist auch in meinen Augen nicht exakt


 Genau, und nur das haben wir beanstandet. Leider will aber JCK im Gegensatz zu Dir diese „Ungenauigkeit“ nicht anerkennen, aller Logik zum Trotz. Ich fürchte, auf dieser Ebene kommen wir wohl nicht weiter, denn er scheint inzwischen leider zu emotional zu reagieren und das Thema bis auf weiteres nicht mehr objektiv behandeln zu können. Wie gesagt, bei einer Tasse Tee läuft es bestimmt besser. 


bearded said:


> die Frage stellt nur _ein Beispiel _(und zwar ein hilfreiches) dafür dar, wie man diesen Dativ an-/verwendet


 Das ist ja sonnenklar und würde hier keiner bestreiten.


bearded said:


> es ging aber aus seinem Nicht-Verständnis des Grunds für das Vorhandensein des Dativs klar hervor, dass er auch mit dessen An- und Verwendung nicht vertraut war.


 Hier stimme ich leider nicht zu. Ich als fortgeschrittener Nicht-Muttersprachler könnte natürlich genausogut einem Dativ begegnen, für den ich (erst mal) keinen Grund sehe. Das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, dass ich nicht wüsste, wie man die entsprechende Frage bildet! Von zweiterem darf man bei ersterem keineswegs ausgehen.


bearded said:


> Auch möchte ich mich bei elroy bedanken für sein mir durchaus verständliches und interessantes arabisches Beispiel.


 Bitte sehr! Schön, dass sich die Mühe gelohnt hat.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> bei einer Tasse Tee läuft es bestimmt besser.


Besser wäre (auch für die Stimmung) italienischer Rotwein. Es gibt nämlich ausgezeichnete, wohltuende  Sorten.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Leider will aber JCK im Gegensatz zu Dir diese „Ungenauigkeit“ nicht anerkennen, aller Logik zum Trotz.


Aber natürlich gebe ich  zu, dass man nicht sagen kann, die "wem-Frage erkläre _den Grund _für die Verwendung des Dativs".
Ich streiche gern den 'anstößigen' Teil. Stattdessen hätte ich schreiben sollen


JClaudeK said:


> I'm not asking him to ask the question, I'm explaining why this is dative → I'm *trying* to explain why this is dative -* the question might help *him to understand why.


Wichtig ist mir nur "the question might help".



elroy said:


> Genau, und nur das haben wir beanstandet.


Das stimmt leider nicht!


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Aber natürlich gebe ich  zu, dass man nicht sagen kann, die "wem-Frage erkläre _den Grund _für die Verwendung des Dativs".
> Ich streiche gern den 'anstößigen' Teil. Stattdessen hätte ich schreiben sollen
> 
> Wichtig ist mir nur "the question might help".


Damit ("the question might help him to understand why") wären wir wieder am Anfang. Die _wem_-Frage kann nur ausdrücken *dass* es ein Dativ ist, nach dem gefragt wird, enthält aber genau Null Information, *warum* das, wonach gefragt wird, ein Dativ ist.

Die Frage kann auf das Gelernte verstärkend wirken, so wie es hilfreich ist, zusammen mit dem Genus eines Substantives den Artikel zu lernen. Wenn man sich merkt, dass es "der Tisch" heißt, hilft es einem sich zu erinnern, dass _Tisch_ maskulin ist. Es hilft aber in keiner Weise "to understand why" _Tisch_ maskulin ist. Es ist nur 2x dieselbe Information unterschiedlich verpackt. Und das kann helfen, weil es sich gegenseitig verstärkt.


----------



## elroy

Yay, we’re making progress! 

I/we know you were trying to help and that you thought asking the question might help.  As you say yourself, the question does not explain the reason for the dative, so unfortunately it can’t help someone who wants to know the reason for the dative (cf. the thread title, “why is dativ der used...”)


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Damit  wären wir wieder am Anfang.


Wem sagst Du's?


berndf said:


> Es ist nur 2x dieselbe Information unterschiedlich verpackt.


Die Verpackung ist oft genau so wichtig wie (manchmal sogar wichtiger als) der Inhalt !

Ich bin wirklich perplex zu sehen, dass  eine schlichte "Verpackung"  eine derartige Lawine auslösen konnte.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ich bin wirklich perplex zu sehen, dass eine schlichte "Verpackung" eine derartige Lawine auslösen konnte.


Naja, weil deine Reformulierung beides immer noch vermischt hat. Und das ist durchaus nicht unbedeutend.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Das stimmt leider nicht!


 Wie gesagt, wir haben ganz ordentlich aneinander vorbeigeredet.


----------

